# Grass ID



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Just wondering if someone can give a positive ID for this. I never really gave it any thought until someone posted the same grass on another forum trying to get it ID and it went 4 pages with no positive answer. Most said it was Johnson grass and I can assure you it isn’t that it I’m not sure what it is though? It hasn’t been cut at all this year and is 10”.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, definitely not Johnson grass.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Just a guess, but it looks like some type of barnyard grass.

Edit, didn't read all of it, 10" would be short around here for barnyard grass. Keep us posted.

Troy


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Trying to get a better picture. This is some in the one pasture. We have a mix of grasses but there is quite a bit of this and it gets thick.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Switchgrass family with genus of Panicum but what variety is anybody's guess. Good grazing forage in the summer heat, I like have the stuff.

Red Top, Shenandoah are some varieties that can steer you somewhere.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

BWfarms said:


> Switchgrass family with genus of Panicum but what variety is anybody's guess. Good grazing forage in the summer heat, I like have the stuff.
> Red Top, Shenandoah are some varieties that can steer you somewhere.


Thanks! I believe you are right. I have a small pasture around 6 acres and one that is 4-5 acres that looks to be mostly this stuff. The other pastures are mostly fescue.


----------

